# which side should you sleep on in pregnancy



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there

Hope you can settle some confusion.  Some of us are being told to sleep on our right...some on the left....

Is it different for different stages of pregnancy and that is why we are confused maybe....

Will it do any harm if we sleep the wrong side?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

your side is better than sleeping on your back, due to blood supply and the major vessels in your body.

As to which side is best, either!!!

Its easy to say, 'only sleep on your side' but if your anything like me, I tended to wake up either on my back or I woke myself up 'attempting' to roll onto my front  

If you start off on your side and then go back to your side if you wake up on your back then that is fine, please don't go looking for restraining tools to keepp you still  

Take care x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks oink..

Just seems some of us are being told one side and some of us are being told another.....!  If I can safely sleep on my right thats fantastic I should sleep better as I have been forcing myself to try and sleep on my left as I was told sleeping on the right was no good!!!


----------

